# Singapore Migration for Indian Lawyer



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

I am a lawyer practicing in India.

Apart from LL.B. I am a qualified Company Secretary and holding degree in B.Com (Hons).

I want to migrate to Singapore. Please can somebody guide me how to go about it. 

I am practicing law since past 6 years and having prior experience of 7 years in Banking and Finance, specifically in capital markets.

Regards,


----------

